# breeding out of control!



## cryptokat (Mar 9, 2008)

My azureiventris have been breeding completely out of control lately!!
Right now I have 6 newly morphed froglets, 8 tadpoles, a couple days ago I found a clutch of 10 eggs, and today I noticed a male carrying tads! (I never saw those eggs..) 

The female looks like she's getting fat again.. how is she producing so much??

Any thoughts on leaving froglets in the tank? I am so busy with finals right now and will be travelling a bunch over winter break, so I don't have much time to keep an eye on everything, pull eggs/tads etc...


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

You should send some to me haha... How big is the tank?


----------



## cryptokat (Mar 9, 2008)

it's only 10 gallons, so probably not big enough for more haha I don't even know why I asked.


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah thats a bit small ha


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

My best advice would be if you dont have the time/resources then split the pair until you do. As far as the frogets/tads/eggs... I'm sure there's no lack of MD's willing to help you out with those


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

wow thats funny! my buddy bought his daughter two bunnys for easter one year he will never do that again.he is the only person i ever met that brought rabbits to the dog pound.lol





btw: are you traveling to ohio during break?just trying to help out fellow froggers,lol


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

oops, its late, almost forgot option two. leave the parents to raise their clutches. If you were trapped in a room with the opposite sex and never had to deal with the "the kids" you wouldn't have much incentive to stop either. Give em a little dose of parenthood and they'll learn their lesson


----------



## Obliv79 (Oct 31, 2007)

or givem away


----------



## cryptokat (Mar 9, 2008)

sorry not going to Ohio... going to Boise for Maryland's bowl game then Costa Rica for a 2 week study abroad!!! woooo

good idea about the dose of parenthood... that's kind of what I was thinking at first, but I was just worried if I would ever be able to get the froglets out. There are so many hiding spots it's a rare occasion I can ever find the adults. The froglets are hard enough to catch out of a 2.5gal with no hiding spots! 

And I guess the splitting idea is kind of well, duh.. If I don't want them to breed then don't let them.. You think the 3 males will go crazy without their woman?

As far as the offspring.. most of them are too young to ship right now, plus I'm not really wild about shipping in the winter. I've had lots of PMs about them but I don't think I want to ship anything soon. Maybe local I will consider. I'm more limited as far as time than with resources. I have tanks and containers for tads and froglets, just no time to babysit!


----------



## cryptokat (Mar 9, 2008)

p.s. maybe if I spent less time on the internet and reading about frogs I would have more time to actually take care of them! I really have no room to complain about my lack of time haha


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Sounds like you need to get them down to a single pair. If the ratio as indicated by your signature is correct, the poor girl needs a rest. 

Another thing to consider is the temp/humidity conditions of the viv. I am of the strict belief that, generally speaking, husbandry practices keep the frogs in our collections in a state of reproductive overdrive. High humidity and warmer temps are breeding signals to these frogs. Cycle them down- cool them slightly and drop humidity- to retard breeding activity.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

lol, I'm sure the males will get by just fine. If you ever need any help don't hesitate to ask. I work about 5 mins from UMCP. So jealous about the CR trip!


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

i live in Boise!

PM'd you!


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

This sounds like the premise behind the movie Idiocracy. If you haven't seen it I recommend it. I think that removing the eggs/tads is causing their natural instincts to restart over and over. Each male is going to have the instinct of caring for offspring and when he doesn't have any he needs more to further the wellbeing of his colony. Having 3 with this mentality is making it even worse. I would just leave them to raise the young and you should see a slowing in production. Once you get enough froglets they will eventually run out of hiding places.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Flyangler is exactly right, Kat I bet you have a full hood on your tank which keeps the humidity pretty high. Find a screen top and cover about 40% to 50% of it with plastic, it will lower the humidity drastically and almost assuredly stop your breeding cycle. By doing this you can keep all your frogs together rather than seperating them which harmonious now may not get along so well when you put them back together.
By doing this you can control their breeding by controling their environment, when you are ready for eggs again just go back to a full hood. Also if you have your little waterfall running in their tank turn it off for now. Females should definately by cycled as continuous breeding will eventually burn them out and towards the end likely produce unhealthy eggs/tads.
Good luck you your Terps in their bowl game, I got to play in a couple (2 Cotton Bowls) when I was in college, they are a great experience...have fun!


----------



## cryptokat (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks for the advice! I will definitely try lowering the humidity/temp a bit. How low is too low? Also won't flies be able to get out with a screen top? Also added Idiocracy to my list of movies to watch.

Agreed about the bowl games, they are definitely fun. This one definitely wasn't our top choice, but I'm sure it will still be fun. Where did you play in college?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Boise in winter... a garden spot I hear...
As for humidity about a 50% covered top should do it, add a small water dish so the frogs don't dry out but just eyeball it. After spraying if everything is dry in 10 minutes it is probably too low but if it takes an hour you should be OK. They used to make screen tops for tanks that looked like window screens, the holes were too small for flys to get through. The other option would be leave the full hood on and cut back on spraying, if you do it once a day, cut back to every other day or 3rd day even depending on how well your tank holds moisture. If you leave the full hood on remove the water dishes of you have any or any standing water.
As for temps that may be a lot more difficult, humidity alone would do the trick.


----------

